# Re-learning with a DSLR



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi there,

I figured I saw enough to know not to post another "beginners" thread on photography haha. Anyway, I used to be an avid photographer with my Canon Rebel Ti, some Sigma lenses, and a Speedlite 420ex. I really enjoyed developing my own photos at my school lab but as it became less and less convenient with the advent of digital technology, I eventually stopped using it.

Fast forward about 5 years; this christmas, I bought a Nikon D3000 because I just couldn't stand using point and shoots anymore. Also, you cannot beat the amount of control a SLR allows for even on a basic camera like this. I immediately started shooting to get the hang of a SLR again, and thought I would share some pictures with you to see if you have any constructive criticism for me so I can keep improving!

Camera Info; all shot in RAW with the standard 18-55mm Nikkor lense (I will be getting more lenses) and a UV filter. My goal was to try and get the best shot possible to minimize any processing later. I also tried to vary my lighting to help learn how to respond accordingly.


















































Basically, I am concentrating on learning how to best replicate the actual image in-person and translate that into my pictures. I have not used auto settings at all, only Aperature, Shutter, and Manual settings so far. Anyhow, thanks for looking!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Looking at those photos it won't take you long to pick up where you left off with the film medium:thumb:


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi mate, nice pics, nice saab . what software are you using to convert your raw files with?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great shots, should be back up to speed in no time!!

Beautiful Saab too, nice work! :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Looking at those photos it won't take you long to pick up where you left off with the film medium:thumb:


Thanks! It felt awkward using it for the first few shots because you forget about having to adjust all the shutter and aperature settings for yourself haha. But it does come right back, so now I need to upgrade my lense and it should be good to go!



DrumMonley said:


> Hi mate, nice pics, nice saab . what software are you using to convert your raw files with?


I am using the Nikon software that comes with the camera, and find it is actually very good. It has basic adjustments like exposure compensation, sharpness, contrast/brightness, color enhancement, and a few more.



martyp said:


> Great shots, should be back up to speed in no time!!
> 
> Beautiful Saab too, nice work! :thumb:


Thanks for the comment! The more I am using my Nikon, the better I like it. I try to keep my car as best as possible, granted it helps being garaged its whole life and the mileage is around 34,000 miles currently. I didn't get it this way, but it has not made life easy for me to say the least haha.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I am planning on getting a 50mm prime lense soon enough, but I am looking for a better all rounder to replace the kit supplied 18-55mm lense. Does anyone have a recommendation? Preferably, I would like to spend less than $300 too.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Depends quite what you want, but B&H have a 50 /1.4 for just over $300.

Nice shots. 

Bret


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi
looks like you are getting back into the swing of things.
Just out of curiosity can I ask why you picked the Nikon over an equivalent Canon ? would have thought you would have stayed with the Canon stable since you have a speedlite and probably EF glass.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> Depends quite what you want, but B&H have a 50 /1.4 for just over $300.
> 
> Nice shots.
> 
> Bret


Thats about right, I was also looking at the 18-70mm Nikkor lenses too but those are roughly $300 as well. I feel like the prime lense can come after the zoom lense since I would be using the zoom lense much more.



Scotty Pro said:


> Hi
> looks like you are getting back into the swing of things.
> Just out of curiosity can I ask why you picked the Nikon over an equivalent Canon ? would have thought you would have stayed with the Canon stable since you have a speedlite and probably EF glass.


I just liked the way the Nikon felt even though I should have ponied up for the D5000 rather than getting the D3000. I probably will never be good enough to need a better camera anyways. The T1i was my other choice but I don't need video, I sold my Speedlite, and my two lenses (Sigma) decided to stop autofocusing haha. Oh well, can't complain about the picture quality I have attained so far!


----------

